# Braided hoses



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Huh? 
Homeowner asked if this was code.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

What the heck? New code?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Handy hack code. I re piped in copper


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Handy hack code. I re piped in copper


But please don't remove those hose...lmao


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

hater!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like hell but ...IT WILL WORK...

those braided laundry hoses look just fine to me:laughing:

they need to use some zip ties and tie them together and take the slack out of the lines....or maybe some plastic hangers to tack them to the stairs above them...




am i wrong or is that sch 40 pvc pipe.... ?? 

I did not think you could run the hot water in sch 40

true or not??


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Looks like hell but ...IT WILL WORK...
> 
> those braided laundry hoses look just fine to me:laughing:
> 
> ...


Yep sch40 PVC. I had to connect with a dresser coupling. No other way to connect 1/2" pvc to copper. Sucks but whole bathroom was piped in it.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

the toilet shut off. Oh I forgot to mention the bathroom was a foot raisedoff the ground and the toilet another 4". Toilet sweep was connected to the stack for 1st floor and so were the other drains.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I give the homeowner A+ for effort !!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

After all that fancy work and no escushion


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Yep sch40 PVC. I had to connect with a dresser coupling. No other way to connect 1/2" pvc to copper. Sucks but whole bathroom was piped in it.


 Female to male adaptor for the win


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm hoping you didn't connect the the PVC on the hot water side. I could possibly see that coming back to bite you if PVC that you connected hot water to fails. I ALWAYS transition from pvc to a metal pipe using a sch 80 nipple cut in half with a solvent weld coupling to a f/a on the metal side. PVC adapters are way too frail IMO. 

I think my favorite is the extension cord wire powering it!! How much you want to bet it's a 14ga cord on a 20a or 30a circuit?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Washing machine hose thread and IPS thread are not the same. Threads are different. The W/H also is not supposed to be supplied by PVC. PVC not permitted for indoor water piping around here.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Washing machine hose thread and IPS thread are not the same. Threads are different. The W/H also is not supposed to be supplied by PVC. PVC not permitted for indoor water piping around here.


Not permitted for indoor??? What u use for pipings at well tank??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Not permitted for indoor??? What u use for pipings at well tank??












We don't have basements here. Therefore, our well pumps are outside. PVC is not allowed inside for water piping, only outside.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> We don't have basements here. Therefore, our well pumps are outside. PVC is not allowed inside for water piping, only outside.


That's crazy! At least they are protected from the weather inside...


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Yep sch40 PVC. I had to connect with a dresser coupling. No other way to connect 1/2" pvc to copper. Sucks but whole bathroom was piped in it.



Time the hell out

What you mean there no transition to PVC to copper

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
<title>PVC Transition Brochure 3-10.indd</title>
</head>
<body>
<div class="page" title="Page 3">
<div class="section">

</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well my picture didn't come up but there are these fitting called metal head from Sioux chief make copper x PVC fitting


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Well my picture didn't come up but there are these fitting called metal head from Sioux chief make copper x PVC fitting


Leach I believed this is what you talking about and by the way, thanks for the info.
http://www.siouxchief.com/products/...ers-connectors/adapters-connectors/male-sweat


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

omg i need moar pics of this house ... looks like a few of the homes i seen in seattle lol


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> We don't have basements here. Therefore, our well pumps are outside. PVC is not allowed inside for water piping, only outside.


Yes and no. Pump and tank in a garage is not uncommon. I've never had a problem with pvc there, but that's the only exception I see.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Pretty sure Someone pointed it out already
Those 3/4" braided supply lines have a different compression thread pattern than NPT threads, usually for washing machines, sediment faucets, hose bibs ,etc. They do make a wife array of brass adaptors found at most suppliers that range from a 3/4" female garden hose adaptor by 1/2" or 3/4" NPT male or female threads, they usually have a flat washer and act like a union because of such. I use them mostly to tie into pumps for flushing out systems though 

For your copper re-pipe did you use copper flex connectors or straight copper with dialectic unions? Are dialectic unions code ?

I've never seen schedule 40cpvc used for potable water before, until i started visiting these forums, it this permitted in most of the states ? Or was the re-pipe to bring it up to code?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SSP said:


> Pretty sure Someone pointed it out already
> Those 3/4" braided supply lines have a different compression thread pattern than NPT threads, usually for washing machines, sediment faucets, hose bibs ,etc. They do make a wife array of brass adaptors found at most suppliers that range from a 3/4" female garden hose adaptor by 1/2" or 3/4" NPT male or female threads, they usually have a flat washer and act like a union because of such. I use them mostly to tie into pumps for flushing out systems though
> 
> For your copper re-pipe did you use copper flex connectors or straight copper with dialectic unions? Are dialectic unions code ?
> ...


 Did ya say die electric union????


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

not to mention the flood that is coming when the pvc on the hot water side explodes at the joints. Hope your insurance is current, once you touched that water heater you just bought the hole freaking mess that is going to happen.


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

SSP said:


> Pretty sure Someone pointed it out already Those 3/4" braided supply lines have a different compression thread pattern than NPT threads, usually for washing machines, sediment faucets, hose bibs ,etc. They do make a wife array of brass adaptors found at most suppliers that range from a 3/4" female garden hose adaptor by 1/2" or 3/4" NPT male or female threads, they usually have a flat washer and act like a union because of such. I use them mostly to tie into pumps for flushing out systems though For your copper re-pipe did you use copper flex connectors or straight copper with dialectic unions? Are dialectic unions code ? I've never seen schedule 40cpvc used for potable water before, until i started visiting these forums, it this permitted in most of the states ? Or was the re-pipe to bring it up to code?


Pvc can be used for water service but not water distribution in the ipc


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

hawkeye77 said:


> Pvc can be used for water service but not water distribution in the ipc


 Why is that? Is the water or pressure different??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Why is that? Is the water or pressure different??










PVC is not rated for hot water.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> PVC is not rated for hot water.


Make sense, only use it for well tank pipings..after that copper


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I used copper hard pipe to repipe. I ain't married to it. I told her it was improper material used and no warranty given. She signed off. My invoice is pretty well detailed to cover my butt.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

For us PVC is legal for supply but not distribution. Basically you can use PVC but you have to transition to something else before you start adding tees. Same with black poly from a well.


----------

